# EPO dosage plan - is this ok?



## justkitty

Hi ladies,

I am 32 weeks pregnant with my first and I am planning a homebirth. My main concern is if I need to be induced after 42 weeks (don't want to put bubs at risk). 

So I thought I'd help myself eu naturelle if I can. So I thought of epo.

My plan is 500mg 32 weeks daily, 35 weeks 1000mg orally daily, 37 weeks 1500mg orally, 500 mg internal. 38 weeks 1000mg orally 1000mg internally, 39 weeks 1500mg internally, 500mg orally, 40weeks plus 2000mg internally.

Is this ok? Is 32 weeks too early? Should I add in rlt or just stick to epo?


----------



## xsadiex

I am not sure about your dosages and how early you are starting but I take 1000mg orally and try and remember to insert 1000mg but I keep on forgetting.

I also do RLT as it makes your uterus stronger and helps you during labour x


----------



## NaturalMomma

I would avoid using EPO. I understand not wanting to get induced past 42 weeks, but it's likely that labor will start prior to that anyways. Plus even something labled as "natural" doesn't make it so. You're still inducing yourself even if it's with a natural remedy, and therefor, no longer really natural. Here is a study done on EPO that suggests not using it during pregnancy https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20000302 The birth community that I'm involved with also does not agree with EPO in pregnancy.


----------



## justkitty

That's really interesting. It's the first ive read against epo. I know it doesn't induce labour but I hoped it would help prepare my uterus. Hmmm I'll give it some more thought now thanks!!


----------



## ljo1984

I think epo is more for helping ripen your cervix rather than anything to do with the uterus. not sure what that recommended start time is but I waited until near 37 weeks and was taking 1000mg I now take 2000 mg. Like you say this and rlt (which I also take) do not cause labour to start and are for preparing your body for when you do go into labour. Xx


----------



## askforseconds

My midwife suggested doing 1000mg orally and 1000mg internally and I'm 39 weeks. She said it won't induce labor but will help prepare the cervix for when I'm ready to deliver.


----------

